# My Asus x1900xtx got destroyed by Ati tool



## muaddib555 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello

I was using ATI tool 0.25 Beta 14 yesterday to OC my card.
I was using this guide: http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=gethowto&howtoID=61

After testing for some 10min my computer locked itself and I had to restart.
After Restart there where actifacs on the screen in the BIOS screen and Windows startup screen. And when I entered windows the artifacts disapperd, but the computer locked itself agian when I starded a 3d-application.
After several restarts the card got totaly unstable and I had to give in.

I looks as if the card is destroyed!

I have OC the card in CCC and have had no problemes there.
I use a zalman cu-900 cooler on the card. The GPU temp was on 92 degrees when the computer froze.

Any one got some thoughts on this?


----------



## POGE (Jul 6, 2006)

You should watch your temperatures more carefully... post screenshots of what the card does now on your desktop.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 6, 2006)

Damn you should have pulled the plug as it was gettin in the high 80's!  Hindsight is a wonderful thing however, how much of an overclock did you give it?


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'am not using the card anymore, it stopped working completly.
Is 92 degrees to hot?
When I used CCC the temp. never got that high (max:75-80)
I am talking celsius here!


----------



## POGE (Jul 6, 2006)

92 is to hot. I hope you learned a lesson.  Research research research!


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have sent the card back to the shop I bought it, hopefully I will recive a new one from them.. If I don't..well. thats money down the drain! Crap

I didn't OC it to much... 680 GPU! I have been higher in CCC OC (690mhz)


----------



## trog100 (Jul 7, 2006)

90 odd c isnt unusual for a tweaked 1900 card.. they run hot..

ati wont say it is either.. 

trog

ps.. i dont see any reason u shouldnt get a replacement..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> 90 odd c isnt unusual for a tweaked 1900 card.. they run hot..
> 
> ati wont say it is either..
> 
> ...



Well in his case it is unusual cause he fried it!


----------



## POGE (Jul 7, 2006)

90C is too hot.. not way to hot... but its obviously what broke it IMO...


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 7, 2006)

90C is not to hot. The board can manage up to 120C have I read. I have used CCC Overclock and this never broke the board, even tough temp where into the 90; even on standard clock's. The fault is in Ati tool, when I tuned the Volt on the core to 1.425 that's when the card broke. And 1,425 is standard volt in 3d-mode. I blame ATI tool for this and urge people not to use this beta verision shit.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 7, 2006)

^^^^  ^^^^^^


ATI tool didn't break it. YOU DID.

Your use of ATI Tool, and failing to use common sense, and failure to read all directions before use, etc... need I go on.



ATI Tool is like putting a turbo on a factory car, will it work? Yep, and well if you understand and follow directions or general guidelines. 

Could it fuck it up? In a heartbeat. If you don't understand how it works then you aren't the person to be doing it.



#1 Rule of overclocking.
Unless you can afford to pay for your mistakes, don't.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 7, 2006)

*bump*

id say anything over mid  60's your gonna be decreasing the life of your card also think of how much stress you put on the other components of the card yea the core may be able to handle 120c temps but the voltage circuitry may not be able to handle the stress of running those voltages


----------



## trog100 (Jul 7, 2006)

atitool didnt break my 1900 card it just crashed every time i tried to use it.. i did follow the instruction very carefully as well.. magic piece of kit with my x850 card but i gave up with it and use the ati overdrive thing on my 1900 card.. 

it is a "use at own risk thing" thow and shit sometimes happens.. the guy with the busted card does have my sympathies ..

overclocking (especially overvolting) and the risks involved does seem to get taken for granted thow nowadays.. perhaps it shouldnt be..

they dont know he fried it either.. not unless he is daft enough to tell em..  

trog


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2006)

He SERIOUSLY has my sympathies and I only hope his retailer will RMA it, its an exspensive card to fry.  That said, when I was new to these forums and a total Noob to overclocking, I made sure I spent weeks reading threads, asking questions and reading more threads BEFORE I would so much as sniff at an overclock on my Graphics or CPU, that way not only did I have a good idea what the limitations and risks were and when to "pull the plug" but also I damn well learnt a lot too.  There is a saying in the UK that a "tradesman should never blame his tools" as in take responsibility yourself for your own mistakes.

Thats said hinsight is a wonderful thing and hopefully you will get a replacement.....good luck!


----------



## trog100 (Jul 8, 2006)

let me slightly correct u O-Tatty One.. the correct saying is and i aint heard it for years cos we dont have many tradesmen any more.. he he

"A bad Tradesman Always Blames his Tools".. 

only joking by the way and totally agree with everything u just said..

trog


----------



## raymanxp (Jul 8, 2006)

i totally agree w/ tatty_one.
If u attempt to O/C ur card, u better be damn well aware of the risks involved.
If i fried it, that's my fault and no one else.  ATiTool is what it is: a tool. 

However, I feel bad for ppl who fry their cards, espcially ones the highend ones! 

Btw i like steevo's analogy  I think the mentality O/C'n a computer is a lot like a modding cars.


----------



## infrared (Jul 8, 2006)

120c is the absolute maximum temperature... you should NEVER get close to that. The chip WILL die at that temperature or close to it.

If your card was getting up to 90c with STOCK CLOCKSPEEDS, then you have a serious problem, and shouln't even attempt to overclock it, nevermind OVERVOLTING IT!!!



> I blame ATI tool for this and urge people not to use this beta verision shit.



If you think you can do better, go make your own overclocking tool. At the end of the day it's up to you how you use the software, it's a shame you killed the card, but you can't blame the tool you used.


----------



## Clocked (Jul 9, 2006)

muaddib555 said:
			
		

> 90C is not to hot. The board can manage up to 120C have I read. I have used CCC Overclock and this never broke the board, even tough temp where into the 90; even on standard clock's. The fault is in Ati tool, when I tuned the Volt on the core to 1.425 that's when the card broke. And 1,425 is standard volt in 3d-mode. I blame ATI tool for this and urge people not to use this beta verision shit.



Dude.... If you had your card at 120C and didn't stop it you have NO common sence......... letting your card get up to 120.... that BULL SH!T.... there is NO WAY your card servives taht!

If your card was running at 90C, NO ONE that isn't under drugs whoul over VOLT their card....

ATI TOOL is a TOOL!!!!!! your the one controling the dam program... Tool head! 

as InfraRed said.. GO MAKE YOUR OWN PROGRAM!!


----------



## savor_of_filth (Jul 9, 2006)

way 2 go...You burn your 1900xtx...
90 degrees huh??you can bake ur a$$ with that temp..


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah ocing doesnt work to well with ati tool right now... but its great for x8*0 series cards... yeah my stock cooler would let my x1800xt go to the low mod 80's so i got the zalman and i havnt broke 70*C but thats also cuz i have mad airflow... but why in the world would u let it go to 90*c... pull the plug when it goes anyware near 90...

are you sure you had the zalman installed right? like thermal paste wize?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 9, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> let me slightly correct u O-Tatty One.. the correct saying is and i aint heard it for years cos we dont have many tradesmen any more.. he he
> 
> "A bad Tradesman Always Blames his Tools"..
> 
> ...



Quite right but I was being diplomatic by not calling him bad!


----------



## ToxiK (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi guys, I just wanna say a thing about GPU temp.
My 9800XT got fried after 1 week of gaming in 125C! THAT'S hot, it's crap that u fried your new at that temp, dude!

(Of course I didn't know my GPU temp on my 9800XT before it got fried, I'm no "mad-man")


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have read many places on the net that 90 C is normal at stock speeds.
I was never close to that temp when using CCC Overdrive with the zalman cu-900.
But as soon as I started to use Ati tool and manualy put the Volt to 1.425 the temp went to 92. 1.425 is stock volt in 3d-mode. There was mostlikly some malfuction with the card or the volt regulation in Ati Tool.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 10, 2006)

well u still set it. u still watched the temp rise and rise and did nothing about it. now you are going to turn it in and try to get a new one to burn. no wonder video cards are so expensive..


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 10, 2006)

I did nothing wrong you moron! You don't get it do you????
92C is not high enough to fry the card.. Jeez.. and 1.425 i standard stock voltage.!!


----------



## pt (Jul 10, 2006)

Are you sure that the card is really burnt?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 10, 2006)

muaddib555 said:
			
		

> I did nothing wrong you moron! You don't get it do you????
> 92C is not high enough to fry the card.. Jeez.. and 1.425 i standard stock voltage.!!




You are asking for a banning you twat. 

Do you understand you were using a tool, and your failure to use the tool properly caused the damage to your card?


Do you understand that no software outther is capable of 100% accurate hardware control?

Have you ever read how to use this or anything else beyond the first two paragraphs?


Seriously, close your trap and listen, all you are doing is setting off more and more people against you, and no one is going to want to help you. Assclown.


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 10, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Are you sure that the card is really burnt?




Well.. the screen was full of artifacs in bios and windows startup (dos-mode)
And the computer froze when I started a 3d-application. 

Something went terribly wrong eitherway.. burnt or not..

But the temp on the card was nice after I innstalled the Zalman cooler.. from ca.85C to 70C on 675 / 789 in CCC overdrive.


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 10, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> You are asking for a banning you twat.
> 
> Do you understand you were using a tool, and your failure to use the tool properly caused the damage to your card?
> 
> ...



Just ban me! I don't care..
Im never using Ati tool again thats for sure... It worked 100% on my last card 9800pro, but this beta verision is very risky..


----------



## Steevo (Jul 10, 2006)

muaddib555 said:
			
		

> Just ban me! I don't care..
> Im never using Ati tool again thats for sure... It worked 100% on my last card 9800pro, but this beta verision is very risky..





Doooh!!!


You still don't understand.


Mebey if you asked really nice you could OC your card and get someone to mod your BIOS and you would be set. But not with that attitude. (new card that is) No ATITool, no extra programs, no worrying about voltage changing.



Now go vow your life to W1zzard.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 10, 2006)

muaddib555 said:
			
		

> Just ban me! I don't care..
> Im never using Ati tool again thats for sure... It worked 100% on my last card 9800pro, but this beta verision is very risky..


wow a beta being buggy...what a concept 

pull this logic on anyone in the real world and this is all u will receive


----------



## trog100 (Jul 10, 2006)

i recon we are coming down a little hard on muaddib555..

he didnt appear to do much wrong only in the sense he used a beta piece of software to overclock his card and do potentially dangerous things like change his voltages..

atitool dosnt seem to work with my 1900xtx card..  i accept the beta factor and understand the problems so i dont use it..

but if my 400 quid grfx card had of died in the proccess of trying it a few choice words might have passed my lips.. includeing some unkind ones about atitool.. he he he

he should just send it back and put this all down to experience.. and so perhaps should we all.. overclocking (or attemps at it) can do bad things..

lets stop this hound the heritic crap and all learn from whats happened.. 

trog


----------



## b1lk1 (Jul 10, 2006)

@ muaddib555:

If you play you gotta expect to pay.  If you insist on overclocking stuff and running the voltages @ 3D settings all the time then you should be using better cooling than that Zalman piece of crap.  I will never understand why people get air coolers to overclock with.  Besides, did you even think to check the fan speeds?  Did you have great airflow in the case?  Those temps you report after installing that Zalman junk is no better than what the stock aircooler can do when the fan speeds are increased.  

And I am sorry, but no blame can be put on ATITOOL.  If you don't want to break your stuff, DON'T OVERCLOCK IT!!!  THAT IS SIMPLE TO UNDERSTAND, NO?  Hardware is meant to run at the speeds you bought it at.  If that is not good enough for you then buy something faster, period.  Overclocking is never safe ever, no matter how it is done.  It is a calculated risk.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

i dont think everyone should be treating him like that, he is probably just super pissed he lost 500$ to a program and is childish enough to blame the program, not himself... also, if ur getting load of over 90... its commonsence to just shut off and see whats wrong... the gpu might beable to take the temps, but have u ever thought wat temps ur memory would be? have u ever thought wat temps ur card in general is? do u have good airflow in case or do u have one 1.1 cfm fan?  everyone here is trying to help u so just calm down and mabee some1 will help


----------



## Concorde Rules (Jul 10, 2006)

lmao, do NOT use the auto clocking things on X1x00 series cards, it does not work. As for temps, anything above 80C is stupid if your letting it get that hot.

Mine locks at 79C at 650/775.

CR.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

did u unlock to 1900xtx?


----------



## Concorde Rules (Jul 10, 2006)

Nope, mines a bent card, 1.1ns but wont go past 801 and the core is a pos so I've left it at 660/801 for max 24/7 clocks.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

thats one good memory clock u got there... i almost have the same core clock as u... 10 mhz away!!!


----------



## Clocked (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> thats one good memory clock u got there... i almost have the same core clock as u... 10 mhz away!!!



Your a moron RPG711, they are freakin different freaking cores..... omg..... Have we not been though theis before...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2006)

live and learn, nuff said.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 11, 2006)

"As for temps, anything above 80C is stupid"

i would be inclined to agree with that comment except for the fact my 1900xtx as it came out of the box (as ati intended it to) with no overclock at all runs hotter than that under load.. 

when i first put my hand on the voltage regulators at the back i thought jeesh this thing runs too bloody hot for its own good..

my x850 xt pe type card overclcocked to its max ran barely warm to the touch.. my x1900xtx burns my bloody hand.. he he he

but my case cooling is very good.. and ati must know the things run as hot as they do and think its okay so who am i to question..

i do have two 120mm fans blowing straight at the thing.. they do bring the voltage regulators and general card temps (to the touch) down quite a bit but they dont alter the gpu read out at all.. the card still hits nearly 90c under load.. having said that it dosnt seem to bother it.. it runs the full ccc overdrive clocks 690/800 with no problem..

anybody who owns an x1900xt or xtx that has put their hand on it while its running say 3dmark 2006 or 2005 will know exactly what i mean..

trog


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 11, 2006)

i would think liquid cooling is a smart choice for those cards


----------



## trog100 (Jul 11, 2006)

"i would think liquid cooling is a smart choice for those cards"

yep.. but even then u have to think about the overall card temps not just the gpu.. its something that just sticking a waterblock on the gou wouldnt be good enough.. the rest of the card would fry.. plenty of air does at least cool all the card..

the bottom line here is they really do run too hot.. but ati have put their money where their mouth is and quite clearly expect em to stand the heat.. else they wouldnt dare sell em.. 

trog


----------



## pt (Jul 11, 2006)

What about build a small acrilic case for the GFX card AND FILL IT WITH OIL, no noise at all


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 11, 2006)

how would air flow, smart one? lol if no water cooling then transform the water cooling to phase change... all u need is a air conditioner compressor then make custom water blocks for the mem chips and make some heatsinks for everything , voltage regulators... mosfets..


----------



## Stinger_PY (Jul 11, 2006)

If your cards get that hot, i'd recomend you to take a good look at the cooler to see if it is good mounted.
Better if you take the cooler off, clean the thermal paste, put some arctic silver 5 on gpu and mem's and mount the cooler again. I'm sure it will help.
My X1900XT doesn't get over 70 degrees celsius under load, and stays at about 45 idle.


----------



## b1lk1 (Jul 11, 2006)

Water cooling and a couple of 80MM low flow fans properly placed is all that is needed.  My X1800's idle @ 32C and max load is 50C.  THe power regs never get over 55C.  This is @ 720/820 and gaming for hours on end too.  Airflow is the key to getting those Vregs cooled down.  The stock cooler is best for air cooling since it actively cools the Vregs and pulls the hot air out.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 11, 2006)

being as i no longer run atitool on my 1900 machine i have a problem measuring the temps mine runs at.. 

its now 47c at idle.. a quick five minute run of oblivion with the ccc overdrive panel running in the background.. a quick alt/tab out of oblivion and the overdrive screen temp read-out shows me at 89c.. within about three seconds its dropped to well below 70c  and a few seconds after that its back down to idle temps..

at 89c its not in the red (still well in the orange) on the little ccc temp dial thing..

yours might well run at 70c but i think mine is more like the norm at 690/800 i could get it cooler by running the fan flat out but genuinely couldnt stand the bloody racket it would make..

the fan is running about 70% at those temps as ati intended it to be.. nothing has been meddled with.. its temp controled i am quite sure the fan would crank up more if ati thought it needed it..

i think 90c is within accepted limits for these cards nothing tells me otherwise..

trog


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 12, 2006)

its true that its not smart to overclock a 500 card but u can never have too much fps... quad sli with 32x aa with 16af in highest possible res... 30 fps... that means overclock time!!! and also cheep phase change time!!! u just put a compressor in a resovoir and volia, u have ur -40c temps!!


----------



## b1lk1 (Jul 12, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> being as i no longer run atitool on my 1900 machine i have a problem measuring the temps mine runs at..
> 
> its now 47c at idle.. a quick five minute run of oblivion with the ccc overdrive panel running in the background.. a quick alt/tab out of oblivion and the overdrive screen temp read-out shows me at 89c.. within about three seconds its dropped to well below 70c  and a few seconds after that its back down to idle temps..
> 
> ...



I also think these temps are acceptable.  BUT, try lapping the heatsink where it touches the core.  I know of a few people that have done that and gotten quite nice drops in temps, 10C  idle and load.  Otherwise, ATI did designe them to run this way as you said.  It is covered under a 3 year guarranty.  If it commits suicide, then ATI will console you with a new card.  At least someone in this thread has some common sense.


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 13, 2006)

A new card is on it's way!
Goody.. And no more Ati tool on this card, I swear!
I consider myself lucky!


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2006)

If you have a top of the line card, why overclock it?


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got tempted after I installed the zalman cooler..
But I have learn't my lesson now.. I get 5800 points in 3dmark 2006 with stock speed, so
it's plenty good enough..

I'm not going to use CCC for OC even now!

Jeez am I scared.. 750$ for a card will do that to you!


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2006)

750?, was a bit expensive?


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 13, 2006)

I paid 4700 Norwegan kroner.
1 dollar is about 6 kroner.

4700/6 = 783$

Everything is expensive in norway by the way! They kill us with tax


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2006)

In Portugal too, the IVA (don't know if you have that in Norway), is the highest in the European Union at 21%, i always think Norway was a good country to live...


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 13, 2006)

We have IVA at 25% and 12% on food,I think!
I pay around 40% tax on my salary... So I feel that most of the money I make go strait to the goverment..  But at least we have free healthcare. 
I aint complaining about norway really.. We are spoiled here compared to other countries.


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, free healthcare isn't in here, and for the taxes we pay our salary is low, (i don't work, still studying), apart from cold i always think it was/is a good place to live, and cold help overclock


----------



## muaddib555 (Jul 13, 2006)

Its cold allright! The way I like it.. I hate anything above 25C... Must be my viking blod! Arg.!!


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2006)

In that case don't come pass you Vacation to Portugal or you would melt literaly, 44ºc is normal in some regionsin summer


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 13, 2006)

40% Income tax and 17.5% VAT (IVA) here and about an average max of 32C here in summer.  Sorry 22% Income Tax up to £33,000 per year and 40% over that.


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2006)

I think i'm going to make my own country in a paradise island where no one pay taxes, and pc parts are cheaper


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> I think i'm going to make my own country in a paradise island where no one pay taxes, and pc parts are cheaper



And its called Kuwait!  No taxes and very CHEAP


----------



## dduummyy (Jul 14, 2006)

that 1900 is a awsome card, were you lagging that badly that you had to overclock it and ruin it totally? My x850xt runs everything fine on super high settings, i aint fryin this baby. Sorry to hear it died man.


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> And its called Kuwait!  No taxes and very CHEAP



Too bad it's a small country, and there are only rich people in there, and especially too bad that i'm not rich


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Too bad it's a small country, and there are only rich people in there, and especially too bad that i'm not rich



Not JUST rich people, I lived there for 4 years!  Only a third of the population is actually Kuwaiti.


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

Now that Saddam isn't next door anymore i think it is a great country to live
PS; I always thinked that the majority of the population were Petrol rich people


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 14, 2006)

but just learn something from it ;P
the zalmann cooler which stores hot air in your case isnt good and the ati x1900xt/xtx cards are best oc able with liquid cooling^^

apart from that i use ati tool on my card and i get a nice oc to 725/870mgh but my card reach under load only 60 degree ;P


----------



## ByronWayne (Jul 26, 2006)

I contacted ATI about the temp of my X1900 GT, was worried that it was running too hot.
idle it was at 70
under load 80-90
Their reply was normal temps

My answer is BS

everything in my system runs between 35-45 at idle
CPU, hard drives and motherboard

the fan speed on this card was turned down on purpose by ATI
WHY?
because of the complaints of loud fans on the older X1800 series

I could care less about fan noise, Im more concerned with not frying a card.
I have not OC'ed this card so these temps are unacceptable.

before I switched motherboards ATI tool was able to change the fan speeds
since then I have not been able to change it.
Added 2 more fans to my system till I can get ATI tool to do the fan again.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2006)

ummm im an nvidia guy but you could always plug the fan into one of those external fan controlers and ummm you no control it that way ohhh and nvidia oc tools kick ati's a$$ i have a ti4200 64mb agp4x that runs cs and just about ne other game 340/580 stock fan! thats over 250/513 stock yes i know 513 (it was an asus special ed.)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 27, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> ummm im an nvidia guy but you could always plug the fan into one of those external fan controlers and ummm you no control it that way ohhh and nvidia oc tools kick ati's a$$ i have a ti4200 64mb agp4x that runs cs and just about ne other game 340/580 stock fan! thats over 250/513 stock yes i know 513 (it was an asus special ed.)


Dude, seriously was that even necessary?


----------



## pt (Jul 27, 2006)

lol,
The first comparation i saw between a ti4200 64mb agp4x and a X1900GT, and looks like the NVIDIA wins....


----------



## Moose1309 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Where's the love?*

Wow. I just read this whole thread, and so I feel the need to post.     LOL

I can't believe how quickly everyone jumped all over the OP.  Especially the bunch of people who don't own an X1900 XT who claim that he was using ATI Tool incorrectly.  Do you recommend that you just not try to overclock with ATI Tool?  How are you going to test for maximum 3D speeds without first setting the proper 3D voltage?

I use an X1800 XT 512.  First of all, for these cards, 85C load is perfectly normal.  Not every game will get it that high, but a shader-intense game will.  For the X1900 XT, 90-95 C load is perfectly normal.  To everyone who is shocked and thinks this is too high, well, people have been using these cards for many months and they aren't dropping dead yet.  It works, it has a warranty, so I'm happy.  Obsess over the temperature if you please.

Granted, I have very bad luck overclocking with ATI Tool.  Just running the stress test will crash my screen.  Fortunately, there's a nice little BIOS for my card which I flashed, and it works wonders, 700/800, original HSF, 85 C load with 30C ambient. Rock stable.

44C in Portugal ?!?  Can a human even live at that temperature?!?   People are dropping dead in California right now because of the 46C heat     And I'm about to drop dead with 32


----------



## SPHERE (Jul 29, 2006)

ByronWayne said:
			
		

> I contacted ATI about the temp of my X1900 GT, was worried that it was running too hot.
> idle it was at 70
> under load 80-90
> Their reply was normal temps
> ...


 that is normal ive runed prescots at 100c x850s at 105c and my x1800s and x1900s at 110c and nothing has ever happened to the other than got unstable (x850 was unstable at that temp on stock clocks but ran with reduced clocks) my x1 cards are fine at stock clocks at those temps though

see if the card gets to hot it will lock up and stop making as much heat once you reset it should be fine the problem is where you get the card too hot for the voltage your using like you might be able to use like frikin 2v at like -190c but it will cause the card to go up in smoke if you try it at room temp 

or at least this is what ive observed

btw all 3 of my prescotts are still working and one of them i ran 90-100c for like a year stock voltage stock clocks odly enough there was still some mhz headroom on those things at those temps lol like a 300mhz oc tll it got unstable at 100c lol


ps. you can set your fan to 100% in the vga bios using rabit


----------



## naineo (Jul 29, 2006)

muaddib555 said:
			
		

> 90C is not to hot. The board can manage up to 120C have I read. I have used CCC Overclock and this never broke the board, even tough temp where into the 90; even on standard clock's. The fault is in Ati tool, when I tuned the Volt on the core to 1.425 that's when the card broke. And 1,425 is standard volt in 3d-mode. I blame ATI tool for this and urge people not to use this beta verision shit.




I check it and x1900 dont manage temprature above 96C, i see artifact on screen and then restart....


----------



## OpTicaL (Jul 31, 2006)

No one told you to use a beta.


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 1, 2006)

naineo said:
			
		

> I check it and x1900 dont manage temprature above 96C, i see artifact on screen and then restart....


both of mine handel it perfectly fine  are you overclocking it btw mine is a xt and a gt  not a xtx it is logical to asume a xtx 650mhz core would crash sooner on the heat scale


----------



## Moose1309 (Aug 2, 2006)

SPHERE said:
			
		

> both of mine handel it perfectly fine  are you overclocking it btw mine is a xt and a gt  not a xtx it is logical to asume a xtx 650mhz core would crash sooner on the heat scale


Not really.  xtx will probably produce more heat, but I don't think it will crash at a lower temp.  So many people run these things at mid-90s that it really seems ok.  He's probably OC'ing it as well, or there's a problem with it.


----------



## ElAguila (Aug 2, 2006)

Several things to note here. The reason everyone came down hard on the guy is because of his attitude. When you have that kind of attitude in forums you can expect to be treated badly. Second, I think you may have had a bad card. I don't believe your card frying had anything to do with atitool. As far as the temperature, 90C will not kill the x1900xt. Ati doesn't even have the fan set to spin up to 100% until the temp reaches 100C. Lastly, if you are going to oc the x1900xt I would never use the zalman vf900. It just doesn't work well with the amount of heat this card puts out. I tried one and the temps were higher than the stock cooler. I have an accelero now and the load temps never go above 60C running at 702/783.


----------



## Stuyv (Aug 18, 2006)

Why people want to push there cards for that extra 25-30 MHz i really don't know. DUDE! now you must buy a new card where u could have had 2x by now in crossfire mode. That little over clock you tried wouldn't even come close to a crossfire setup.

I did some over clocking myself on my brand new pc, but I signed up at around 14 Forum sites. Asking for people’s help and advice on what I wanted to do. I read and readed endless into the nights until 04h00 in the morning. Then with what I know and all my notes I started to do my OC but in very, very little steps AND STILL the help of some guys who walk me through everything. 

You really need to apologies to this people. You are blaming them for your fault, because you want to MAKE THEM understand that the software was the problem. I am an amateur on over clocking, but I have a OC system at the moment that will amuse a pro(maybe, but it amuses me).

I joined this forum; because of this tread I picked up on the net. Just one thing dude. I hope you learned from this experience. Don’t go fiddle with stuff you know nothing about. You are going to burn your hands erm card erm hands. You need to drop your sorrows and listen to what poeple have to say. Or else you are going to have steam train all year around.

Sorry if my English sucks guys.

System Specs:

Intel Conroe E6600 (2.4) OC to 3.0 GHz Prime 95 Stable 24/7. – idle>20C, Load>35C
Asus P5W DH Deluxe - Kingston 1GB x2 DDR800 (running @ 667Mhz 1:1 FSB - 4-4-4-10)
X1900xtx stock idle>35C Load>45C - Thermal Take Shark Case (aluminium) - Viewsonic VX922 - Logitech G5 - Logitech G15 - Logitech Z680's - SoundBlaster X-Fi - 2x 250GB SATA2 3GB in Raid 0 with NQC.

Cooling: 2x120mm TT  @ 1300RPM - Zalman CNPS9500 Cu Led @ 1380 RPM - Zalman VF900Cu Led @ 1410 RPM

Now I just saving on a descent Water Cooling to push this baby to 3.6 @ 1600 FSB 1:1 MEM
*Altough it can run that on air I don't want to shorten the life of my hardware.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 18, 2006)

I hope W1zzard ignore those disappointed posts.

He really do a god job.

And, about Zalman dual-heat pipe VF900CU vga cooler, yes, from its position in standing computer box, where the heat-pipe is actually lower than the base (contact with GPU), it is not a good design for heat-pipe thing.  IMHO, it is better to use zalman VF700CU vga cooler.

Because my box is small form factor (they called it hotshoe box), where the VGA card is in standing position (and I open a hole on its side), I gain something from heat-pipe thing.  One more thing, zalman VF900CU looks  on my box.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 18, 2006)

Im going to try to rig an XP-90c to my X1900XT when I get it.. then I'm going to get a silver Dangerden Waterblock for it.

How do you think the XP-90c will work? I am crafty, I'm sure I can create a support for the extra 500g of weight from the cooler, that wont be a problem at all.

I think its stupid that its acceptable to run a gfx card so hot. I think its hazardous to some noobs.. lol..

but seriously, I think the companies dont plan on having you overclock, so anything over stock speeds is going to cause some damage at that temperature. I remember reading somewhere, for every 10c you gain or lose, you reduce your components life by either 6 months, or a year, i forgot what length of time. 

But if you keep the same temp, and then OC, that will even more drastically reduce your components life..


----------



## GLD (Aug 18, 2006)

I use ATi tool with my Sapphire X850XT and love it. I have had CCC and ATi tool running at the same time and saw that they did not seem to like that. Either or, but not both. Could this be the case here?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 18, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> but seriously, I think the companies dont plan on having you overclock, so anything over stock speeds is going to cause some damage at that temperature. I remember reading somewhere, for every 10c you gain or lose, you reduce your components life by either 6 months, or a year, i forgot what length of time.
> 
> But if you keep the same temp, and then OC, that will even more drastically reduce your components life..


How the component (GPU or CPU) is classified for its speed?  The manufacturer do test on it and rate the speed before its fail (after give some extra head on it, according to their standard).  But, because of improved technology, sometimes they can't get lower speed on it.  Every chip is good and can run faster.  So, because they need to provided lower speed GPU or CPU, they just use the higher speed one.  If we can find this GPU or CPU, we are on the luck...

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

the only thing i can think of is you have a bad card, 90+ is no probs for an x1900xtx, , over 100 is still within limits, these cards run hot, i have 1.57V on the core, never had a problem.

I use a dangerden tyee x1900 waterblock, covers gpu, ram and an extra block for voltage regulator, think one of the best blocks u can get for it, never get anywhere above 50-55C and the block cools my volt regs nicely, as for weight, i have a thin rod just to support the far end of the card, especially since i plastered the  volt reg block with ramsinks,

P.S, a correctly cooled and overclocked card can far outlast a stock card


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> I think the companies dont plan on having you overclock




not strictly true, catalyst control comes with default overclock ability, and and the risk of permanantly damaging your card from overclocking is very very low, unless u bust it with daft voltages.

So again, i think there was already something wrong with his card, a bad component or something, and since its an xtx it should easily overclock.

I gained +120Mhz on core and + 115Mhz on memory from overclocking, and the performance increase is great


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> But if you keep the same temp, and then OC, that will even more drastically reduce your components life..



if you keep the same temperature and overclock, the lifespan will be the same, life span correlates to the operating temperature on the gpu etc, keep those the same and overclock, great for you, same life span faster card, with better cooling lower temperature + overclock = longer lasting, faster card


----------



## Stuyv (Aug 18, 2006)

Is does NOT MATTER what card you have and how much it can be over clocked.

COOLING, COOLING, CLOOING. That is the 1st rule of thumb.

Case Cooling is very important. There must be circulation of enough air moving through your case.

Standard Cooling for CPU or GFX is not going to help. The Cooling’s (fans) where designed to run @ those speeds and that temp. OC it will boost the temp. Overrate it for that current fan's use.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

StuyV I think every1 knows its all down to cooling, and the stock heatsink on an xtx is rated for those high temperatures, although the stock hs sucks big time, it could so easily be much better, (and quieter) 
You can get decent overclocks on the stockhs, but as i gather most peeps are aware if ur serious about overclocking new cooling is a must, and that tiny heatsink on those volt regs, haha, thats just pathetic, i reckon they could have easily made the fins on that much longer.

the only + side for the stock heatsink is that it blew the hot air out of the case

I mean nvidia use heatpipes on their coolers and they work great, im sure we wouldnt frown at ati for stealin that idea


----------



## Stuyv (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree with you there. Ati Cooling is bad. That’s why I went for the Zalman. I don't want to hear a plane every time I startup my pc. Nvidia has done quite well with there cooler. I just want to know what did they (Ati) think of when they decided to use that small plastic fan???
The other thing that allso tickels me is that the rather use a massave Aluminium Layer (looks like metal to me) then the copper on top. Should that not be the other way around ? Or just make the hole thing copper with heatpiping.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, I mean i took apart an old x800 heatsink and that was all pure copper, tho i have to say, heatsink? more like copper foil  folded usin origami!


The 1900 block has what looks like copper tubing at the base of the heatsink ontop of pretty pathetic aluminium metal like stuff, the x800 is just a folted sheet of copper, on a wafer thin copper base

Think im gonna take off the 1900 copper fins and use them to make a cooler for summit else,

--> and the actual size of the heatsink is reasonably small! tho i have to say it looks quite nice, all shiny and so, if only they lapped the gpu interface till it was like that

Edit: just opened an old HIS x800 iceQ II heatsink and its reverse to the x1900, copper base, aluminium fins, will they never learn..


Next they will abandon metal all together and go for an all "wood" approach hehe


----------



## pt (Aug 18, 2006)

aluminium heats more slowly, but it dissipates heat faster copper heats up fast, but dissipates more slowly, i think both should be used in cooler design, like the heatpipes in copper and the fins in aluminium (like most towers coolers do)
ATI cooling is made to handle the temps at stock speeds, not overcloks


----------



## Immacolata (Aug 31, 2006)

Moose1309 said:


> Wow. I just read this whole thread, and so I feel the need to post.     LOL
> 
> I can't believe how quickly everyone jumped all over the OP.  Especially the bunch of people who don't own an X1900 XT who claim that he was using ATI Tool incorrectly.  Do you recommend that you just not try to overclock with ATI Tool?  How are you going to test for maximum 3D speeds without first setting the proper 3D voltage?




I think the problem is that the ZF900 does not cool the ram. So when his core hit 90c . . . imagine how the ram felt?


----------



## petepete (Aug 31, 2006)

You destroyed ur card in ATI tool because you were overclocking the 2D Clocks I believe... Did you change the voltage to 1.45 etc??


was it at 499 599 at the start?


----------



## Athlonman (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a thought, but what size and Brand of power supply are you using on this machine.  I just got my x1900xt last week and when installing it I had the exact problems with it.  Had video corruption and everything...My powersupply was a 480W Thermaltake Butterfly and I ended up having to use ATI Tool to disable ATI's 2D/3D clocking utility and run it stock 2D speeds and clock my A64 X2 back to stock 2ghz (was running 1.5v @ 2.4Ghz).  Just finished putting in a Thermaltake Toughpower 700W w/Cable Management (AWESOME POWERSUPPLY!!!) and it now looks like I can run my A64 X2 at 2.5Ghz @ 1.525 VCore.  Now I just have to find the option in ATI Tool to re-enable ATI's clocking utility...



muaddib555 said:


> Hello
> 
> I was using ATI tool 0.25 Beta 14 yesterday to OC my card.
> I was using this guide: http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=gethowto&howtoID=61
> ...


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 9, 2006)

Didnt read all through the thread but I noticed my 5200's oc'd temps were like 45... raised/put tower fan closer to video card. Much more airflow now, not at 40...

And yes the guy that fried his 1900xt or whatever... he's bitching cause he just fried a video card with atitool... I'd be raiding hell and would be banned in a minute if it was me...


----------



## Moose1309 (Sep 9, 2006)

Immacolata said:


> I think the problem is that the ZF900 does not cool the ram. So when his core hit 90c . . . imagine how the ram felt?



Well yes, and/or the vregs.  OTOH, as long as some air is blowing over them (vregs and ram), they tend to be ok w/o HS on this card.....


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 9, 2006)

muaddib555 said:


> Just ban me! I don't care..
> Im never using Ati tool again thats for sure... It worked 100% on my last card 9800pro, but this beta verision is very risky..



ATi tool didnt kill anything. You killed it by being a fool and not heeding warnings, knowing what you are doing, using a beta program, and just being an idiot.

However, RMA'ing a video card you overclocked and killed because it was your own fault is illegal and is highly frowned upon here, as it is in MOST places.

Anyways, this thread is really frickin long.. its time to let it go...


----------



## SeeK (Sep 9, 2006)

Odd. 'Cause I went up to 1.49 or something on my XT and used it there for more than a month with no problems.


----------



## Konky (Sep 11, 2006)

Everyone says these cards are all the same.
Anyone knows if the cards are bought, or if the companies just assemble themselfe after reference?
Because i can say that my Asus 1900xt was crap too, after 1 week WITHOUT overclock it had texture artifacts when memory was above 400mhz (i found that because at that moment i installed atitool and the card worked only in 2dmode or with 400mhz memory in 3dmode)

So -> asus might be a big nono when it comes to ATI cards


----------



## stingray12 (Sep 16, 2006)

*ATI tooll and X1900XTX help*

Hi there guys, please can someone help with this information ? I have the Gecube X1900XTX and have set the fan on the GPU to run at 100% , 100% of the time , so the fan is always on at full speed. Is this dangerous? Can it damage the card ?

Thanks guys. My speeds at idle are about 45 Deg. Celcious.

Craig


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 16, 2006)

stingray12 said:


> Hi there guys, please can someone help with this information ? I have the Gecube X1900XTX and have set the fan on the GPU to run at 100% , 100% of the time , so the fan is always on at full speed. Is this dangerous? Can it damage the card ?
> 
> Thanks guys. My speeds at idle are about 45 Deg. Celcious.
> 
> Craig


IMHO, no damage to the card because its fan run 100% (but, if something happen to your card, don't blame me because I say that).

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Falkentyne (Sep 17, 2006)

This is why I don't often visit forums like this.
You people pouncing all over the OP after he lost a $700 card...

From what I read, he seemed to do everything correctly, but everyone here is frothing out the mouth so bad that they seemed to ignore 1 thing muadidb mentioned, and what might have actually transpired AFTER this was set:

"the card died after setting STOCK 3d volts of 1.45v".

Now if this is indeed the case, then he was NOT truly overvolting the card, so anyone who assued him of overvolting it and then calling him stupid for doing so is acting like a freaking teenager.  How is making a card run at stock 3d volts "overvolting?".  I'm sure some may say that you are overclocking just by setting default 3d clocks in windows or something, but if these settings are the exact same ones that are normally set by the Ati hotkey profiler in -games-, then what exactly is the problem?

Now I don't use CCC, but another poster mentioned something about Atitray and CCC overdrive not working together.  Is it possible that something like this may have happened and (ccc, hotkey profiler, whatever) somehow conflicted with setting the voltage to default 3d (1.45v), and/*OR* that, combined with the beta nature of the Atitray ver (i once had a beta that would blue screen windows if you ran it), so this caused the wrong voltage to be sent to the card?

Now if it's a genuine bug (Bios problem->ATitray, etc), then it was really not the OP's fault.  But if a conflict with another utility (CCC, overdrive, hotkey profiler, etc) caused the bug (and conflicts are something that you can avoid), then yes it was his fault, although it is true that issues like this should be worked around by the tool authors.


----------



## pt (Sep 17, 2006)

Falkentyne said:


> This is why I don't often visit forums like this.
> You people pouncing all over the OP after he lost a $700 card...
> 
> From what I read, he seemed to do everything correctly, but everyone here is frothing out the mouth so bad that they seemed to ignore 1 thing muadidb mentioned, and what might have actually transpired AFTER this was set:
> ...




this thread was already dead, don't start flaming again, he said that ati tool killed his card, wich is false, it is is fault, not anyone more, nor any program


----------



## Konky (Sep 17, 2006)

Well you can't know who's fault that is.
So do not blame him, as he seems to blame the programmer of atitool, same level imho.

The only fact is that the card is dead after using it and atitool.
I have (as noted above) experienced major problems with an asus 1900xt card, it was dead after 1-2 weeks of normal usage. Memory did not go above 400mhz clock without artifacts.


Stingray: you post in the completely wrong thread, bad thread if you expect a good answer usually ..
But: Do NOT run the fan at 100% permanently, it can damage because of that.
It is at least way out of atis specification which specifies the fan to run very low at most of the time.
We can only guess that this is because of the loudness, but it can also be to save lifetime.

My suggestion is to keep the card at 60-73°C during 3d, and during 2d i undervolt it to stay at about 40°C with very low fan.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 18, 2006)

Konky said:


> Well you can't know who's fault that is.
> So do not blame him, as he seems to blame the programmer of atitool, same level imho.
> 
> The only fact is that the card is dead after using it and atitool.
> ...


What do you know about electronic?

Running fan at 100% can caused VGA card permanently damage?  If you know most of old cards (ie.: my old 9500pro) doesn't have fan control and it is connect directly to DC+12v, which is run at 100%.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 18, 2006)

Konky said:


> Well you can't know who's fault that is.
> So do not blame him, as he seems to blame the programmer of atitool, same level imho.



He said his temperatures were in the high 90C range. THAT is what killed his card. Not atitool, not the overclocking, him incapable of overclocking is.

now, please let this thread die.


----------



## Falkentyne (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok, that's wrong.
I would let the thread die if you people STOP posting wrong information.
*These cards were **DESIGNED** to run over 80C.  They shouldnt be getting up to 95C, although that is possible in a poorly ventilated case.

If you don't believe me, go ask Unwinder--and I KNOW you wouldn't go flame him, now would you?   I talked with him about card temps 2 days ago on ICQ.  You do know who Unwinder is, don't you?

The BIOS of thse cards have the fan running at about 25% until the card reaches 85C, then the fan kicks up to 100%.  Don't blame the user for these high temps--blame ATI.  
My X1950 XTX was *IDLING* Over 72C....(and that's at 2d clocks on the desktop).  When I kicked the fan up to 100%, the temp dropped to under 50C.

95C shouldn't kill the card if the fan doesn't kick in to 100% at 85C...

Maybe the user did kill the card from user error; I already suggested the wrong voltage was somehow sent to it.  I was merely backing up a different user in suggesting that it may have been caused by a conflict with another running program (the same way, for example, running Rivatuner's temp monitoring at the same time as Ati Tray Tools (not Ati tool)'s temp monitoring causes the card to report 86C idle @100% fan, when the real temp is about 50. (most other temp monitoring programs have agreed to use methods that allow accurate recording of temps with more than one program polling the sensors, Ati Tray tools does not do this).

If my "beating a dead horse" can help prevent any more dead cards, then it's worth it.  And that's the point.


----------

